# Genius - for those of us who struggle with our Vizslas to do this!



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251916411594661888


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

I saw this last night....hilarious and genius.....


----------

